# A sleepless night~~



## poncho (Apr 17, 2007)

: hey corrine your big bear is not showing up. missy


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 17, 2007)

Put a radio on loudly, lite the place up, get a JRT that likes to bark! My prayers...we have them also.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 17, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]I dont have a clue as to what happened to the thread, but I know Lil Beg. has been experiencing some problems, and this is one of them..lol.. anyways..I'm not on mare stare, I'm on BEAR STARE, about 7pm, Bob and Lance came running into the house and loaded a gun..so I calmly say "WHATS UP" , there answer~~ there is a good size bear walking the fenceline by the angus, which is about 20 acres from my 7 yearlings I just put in a pasture on Friday, its only about 400' from my house but thats a LONG distance when there is a big old bear out there! So I start going crazy (easy for me to do!) and go gather up all my yearlings and stuff them into my small barn that is in that pasture, its only about 12 x20...but there small, so they will be fine. I locked them in. Turned on all the floodlights around the barn area, plus we have 2 of those big dusk to dawn farm lights in our yard, I have the barn radio turned on, and I am sitting in my puter room listening for any braying or odd noise. Gosh I hate this! This big old guy went into our woods and came back out at least 6 times tonight, I am hoping he is just "passing" thru our fields...and hes even welcome to have a good drink out of our creek...but gosh~~ leave all my "kids" (horses and donkeys) alone. So far no one is braying, and the horses and donkeys are right behind my house about 50' from our patio door. I have the back half of there pasture closed off now, since it just was reseeded. Missy~~ where the heck is Jody or Mark when I need them??? Please pray all my kids stay safe while we have our visitor, a unwelcomed one at that! Corinne [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 18, 2007)

and the reason for the bear is, because you are keeping that SECRET from your forum buddies and your daughter (me!)

so bad mommies get bears!


----------



## Bassett (Apr 18, 2007)

Man how scary. :no: We hear reports of bears around here once in a while but have never seen one myself. I suppose they are all coming out of hibernation now and hungry. I honestly don't know how I would handle it. Is it legal to shoot them if they are a danger to you, or can't the local officials do something about it? Did you call the police or the DNR? Hope he goes away.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 18, 2007)

You're doing everything right. Radio, lites, kids are in. Bears are hungry after this long winter and are usually quite shy and will avoid humans but I know from experience spring breaks the rules cuz they're hungry. Keep a gun loaded, wouldn't hurt to shoot up at regular intervals just to let the bear know you see it! Updates please and be safe yourself!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 18, 2007)

All was quiet with the bear last night, and my "kids" are back out now. They sure hated being locked together in that small barn



: and when I opened the door this morning, you would of thought they had never been out in months! It is illegal to shoot a bear in Wisconsin, but I am not going to let a bear get one of my horses either! :no: I have a friend about 15 miles from us who lost a beautiful arabian mare all ready to foal in about 2 weeks, a bear killed her, that was about 3 years ago. Bears will go after milk glands in animals, and 2 years ago, when I had a bear here I had foaling season going on, my donkeys kept that bear at bay, and that one was actually walking the fence line of my mini pasture!!! (We all had guns ready at that time) This year I have no one bred. So I hope he was just a passing "visitor" who didnt feel very welcome around here, and left. We do know we have a bears den in our woods (thats about 100 acres away from my pastures) the DNR found that, and we have seen a big MOMMA and 2 cubs drinking out of our creek. I dont mind if they want to make our woods there home as long as they leave our animals alone! Right beyond our farm is a huge resort lake, with alot of people starting next month....maybe this bear can become friends with them, and they can feed it and keep it down there...lol..I see the tranquilizier gun is out now too, so maybe the guys are going "looking" when they get home from work. .Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Apr 18, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]That is scary! I hope he goes away, way away from you! If not, I'd shoot him too. I know that sounds harsh, but I wouldn't let him get my babies either. Tough call, but I agree with you![/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## SilverDollar (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh my! I hope you all stay safe. Bears just scare the heck out of me. We really don't have any to speak of where I live (Southern California), only mountain lions, and one got a big black lab just 1/2 mile away from me a few weeks ago. (And as much as I love wildlife and know we're in "their" territory, I'd do about anything to protect my babies, too.)

Keep those lights on!


----------



## Marnie (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow, that has to be scarey! And here I"m afraid of the coyotes and wolves. I know we have bears, one was right down below our hill last yr, rooting shrubs out of the golf course and sleeping in the neighbors trees but he made no touble for the farmers. I hope yours goes on it's way soon!


----------



## Bassett (Apr 20, 2007)

Got an e-mail from sister in Alaska yesterday. A friend of theirs was on a 1 day personal bear hunt. He watched this grizzly bear for 5 hours come and go out of this den. Finally made his way to the den and shot the bear. He and his hunting partner made sure the bear was dead, then stood and talked about 5 minutes when ANOTHER bear exploded out of the den and attacked him. He was mauled but his partner did kill the bear and he made it to the hospital. It doesn't say for sure but sounds like he will be okay. This is just chilling. They saw absolutely NO signs of a second bear after watching den for hours. They figure their talking may have awakened it. How frightening is that. Corrine,I just can not imagine seeing a bear in my yard. I would really freak out. I guess I read too many bear stories.



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 20, 2007)

Hope it was just passing through..........that is scary!!!!! Do you know I used to have 2 bears!lol Back years ago when we raised exotic animals.........I actually bottle raised one, no bigger than a small puppy. They are neat animals, but VERY unpredictable.(we also had lions, tigers, cougars, a baboon, etc.) It was alot of work and requirements to meed the USDA laws when we had them.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 20, 2007)

Its been quiet, but we're all watching. Talked to a couple of the neighbors and they have seen ...we think its the same one, cross the highway, a few times coming to our side. That would be the same path the bear took two years ago, and walked my minis fenceline, for almost 2 weeks. Another friend of mine, who lives about 3 miles from me, told me just yesterday, that one of her neighbors had one in his field...hes a young guy (I have to put that in here when I tell you what he did!!!) he went and got his gun and loaded it with rock-salt, shot the bear, of course it didnt do anything to the bear, but the bear turned and charged on him all the way to his back door. I dont know what the heck this guy was thinking! My kind of luck he would of come thru my patio doors, ....then I would of had to turn him into my "pet".... :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin Michele, Bobs cousin has a black bear, he subbed for the movie Grizzley, his name is Cody, and when she first moved back to Wisc. she wanted us to take him here, because the county she was living in was giving her a hard time about a permit, but she did get it and we didnt take him. Your right, they are unpredictable. A baboon?? They sound interesting! I know we have bear around us and they seem to be getting more plentiful, and less afraid of people, but our area has grown so much. We also live only about 1 mile form a national forest, which covers a few counties, so its huge. All these cute little beggers can go and make a nice comfy home in there...and leave me alone! Bonnie, that had to be terrible. I have a book here that a friend from Alaska sent me...its called, Alaskan Grizzley Attacks. Those are some HUGE bears compared to our black bears! Dont think I would want to live around them! Marnie, we have coyotes and now wolves too..I havent seen any wolves yet, but we do have coyotes in our woods and can you hear the howl at night. I honestly think I am more worried about the coyotes then the bears, but we have had them for years (35 to be exact :bgrin ) and they have never done anything, but they still scare me. The bears usually just seem to pass thru. Have you ever heard of any coyote attacks on horses up your way? I like the deer, and turkeys...we have them by the heards, and I know there not going to hurt my horses or donkeys. Corinne


----------

